# TransTeuto 2009 finisher



## paulaner61 (30. August 2009)

TransTeuto 2009

Am 29.08.2009 um 07:00 Uhr fand sich eine kleine Gruppe am Startplatz der Transteuto in Hörstel ein.

Wer war alles dabei und hat es bis zum Velmerstot geschafft?

Ich fange mal an.

Wir haben es geschafft:






[/URL][/IMG]

Olaf, Torsten, Martin, Fritz und hinter der Kamera Ingo.












Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Joscha (30. August 2009)

gratulation, 

nur was ist das für ein höhenprofil? zieh das mal so das man auch nen paar "bodenwellen" sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulaner61 (30. August 2009)

Joscha schrieb:


> gratulation,
> 
> nur was ist das für ein höhenprofil? zieh das mal so das man auch nen paar "bodenwellen" sieht



Danke,

das ist ein Printscreen vom Garmin Vista, da ist wirklich nicht viel zu erkennen.
Ich wollte nur die gesammten Höhenmeter damit anzeigen.





Aber hier sieht man das Höhenprofil besser.

paulaner61


----------



## Stumpjup (31. August 2009)

Schön euch alle wohlbehalten und vereint vorm Velmerstod zu sehen.
Einen von euch habe ich mit zum Malepartus gefranzt, bin dann aber alleine weiter. Ab Bad Iburg war mein Track weg. Nächstes Mal besser den Track auf 500 Punkte runterkürzen, dann passiert das nicht. Also bin ich weiter den H schildern nach und habe irgendwann Martin ( mit dem Stahlbike alsbald ohne teures Lidlrücklicht, rüttel,schüttel) und Tim aus Belgien getroffen. Bis Bielefeld haben wir dann an Martin`s Bike 3 Schläuche verbaut ( Sch-Platten) , und Martin war schwer genervt. Tim und ich also alleine weiter, aber der war eindeutig zu schnell für mich. Hab ihn dann allerdings relaxend auf einer Bank hinter´m Bienenschmidt überholt. Kurz vorm Velmerstod kamen dann noch die beiden anderen Belgier in Sichtkontakt. War ne nette Runde allerdings fürchte ich habe ich nicht ganz eure Kilometer, da " nur " 
Hermannsweg ab Bad Iburg. 130km sind für mich okay und vielleicht finde ich ja nochmal nen " Freak" , für die Orginalroute.
Wenn von euch mal einer Lust auf ne Ausfahrt hat, gerne!
Gruß Ingo Brandt
Ps. Sollte Martin das lesen: Wie haste Dich geschlagen?


----------



## paulaner61 (31. August 2009)

Stumpjup schrieb:


> ... Bis Bielefeld haben wir dann an Martin`s Bike 3 Schläuche verbaut ( Sch-Platten) , und Martin war schwer genervt....
> Ps. Sollte Martin das lesen: Wie haste Dich geschlagen?



Hallo Ingo,

als wir am Bienenschmidt ein Weizen getrunken haben ist er gerade dort angekommen und den Rest dann mit uns gefahren.






[/URL][/IMG]


Olaf


----------



## Tornede (31. August 2009)

Hallo Igo
Bin der Biker den du gefranzt hast. Noch mal tausend Dank dafür. Hätte meine Kumpels sonst nicht so schnell wiedergesehen.Ich glaube ich kaufe mir auch mal einen Garmin, vereinfacht die Sache ungemein.Wie du sehen kannst haben wir den Martin noch aufgegabelt und mit zum Velmerstot genommen.  Ich glaube die beiden Belgier kamen uns kurz vor der Silbermühle schon wieder entgegen.
Biker Gruß Martin (nicht der mit dem Stahlrahmen)


----------



## Stumpjup (1. September 2009)

Hey cool, dann sind ja doch ne Menge Starter angekommen.
Sagt mal da bei mir anscheinend sämtliche Elektronik schlecht gefunzt hat oder lag es am Bediener???
Was sagen denn Eure Höhenmeter? Mein Sigma hat häufiger den Dienst nach Pausen versagt, so daß ich keine eindeutigen Zahlen habe.
Meine Beine sagen mir , daß es ne Menge Hm waren, aber 4300 wie angekündigt, wage ich anzuzweifeln.
Gibt´s da konkrete Hinweise und habt Ihr Tim auch noch getroffen?
(der Mann in schwarz, der ständig Wasser brauchte).
Ciao Ingo


----------



## knee (8. August 2010)

Moin,

findet die Transteuto dieses Jahr (äh 2010) wieder statt?
Auf der Homepage ist irgendwie keine Aktivität zu sichten ... 

VG, Ralf


----------



## Mishima (9. August 2010)

Kann dir leider jetzt nicht sagen, wo es stand-aber es gab vor ein paar Tagen einen Text hier im Forum, darin stand, das es statt findet.

Habe aber keinen Schimmer, wo (allerdings, stimmt, nicht auf der Hp).

Wird glaub Ich ziemlich still gehalten


----------



## Renato (10. August 2010)

Transteuto findet statt, wann immer ihr euch auf den Weg macht!

Es wird sich wohl kein Veranstalter mehr finden, der für 140Km Strecke die Anträge genehmigt bekommt und dann die Absicherung organisiert und die Versicherung löhnt.


----------



## knee (11. August 2010)

Ich hatte verstanden, dass es eh nie einen offiziellen Veranstalter gab und alles auf eigene Kappe der Teilnehmer ging, oder?  

Wer fährt denn am 28.8. mit? 
Wo trifft man sich, am Bahnhof Hörstel?

Gruss, Knee 



Renato schrieb:


> Transteuto findet statt, wann immer ihr euch auf den Weg macht!
> 
> Es wird sich wohl kein Veranstalter mehr finden, der für 140Km Strecke die Anträge genehmigt bekommt und dann die Absicherung organisiert und die Versicherung löhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRy (14. August 2010)

Ich werde vielleicht mit ein Freund zusammen starten. Haben aber kein GPS...
Wollt ihr die 140km am Stück fahren ?

Gruß
stefan


----------



## knee (14. August 2010)

Wir sind auch zu zweit. Wie weit wir fahren, werden wir dann unterwegs sehen. Grundsätzlich wollen wir aber schon bis zum Ende fahren - wenn's irgendwie hinhaut.

Dieses Frühjahr sind wir vom Velmerstot bis Brochterbeck in zwei Tagen gefahren, das war recht entspannt. 

Ich nutze als Quasi-Navi einen Garmin Forerunner 305. Da sind keine Karten drauf, aber ich kann den Track nachfahren. Das war bisher auch in völlig fremdem Gebiet absolut ausreichend. Man muß halt nur vorher am PC die Route planen und aufspielen.

/Ralf


----------



## pollux8 (14. August 2010)

Hat einer von Euch den Veranstalter Dirk mal angepeilt,ob er auch am Start ist.Die offizielle Homepage steht zwar immer noch die 2009 Tour angeschlagen.Aber der Start um 7:00 in Hörstel ist eben nur was für Insider.
wo von 20 Startern nur 4 überkommen.
Eigentlich schade,denn das ist immer der aktrativste Marathon in unsere region gewesen.
Die teuto tour in Bad Iburg ist im Vergleich ein Familienausflug


----------



## knee (15. August 2010)

Ich hatte mal an die eMail Adresse auf der Teutotour Homepage geschrieben, aber da tat sich nix. Wird vielleicht nicht mehr genutzt.
Also wir werden auf jeden Fall um 7:00h zu zweit am Einstieg in den Herman zwischen Hörstel und Bevergern antreten. Wie weit wir dann fahren kann ich nicht sagen - wenn wir es schaffen natürlich komplett. 

Was die Teutotour in Iburg angeht - ja das ist ein Familienausflug, ich glaube so 40km und etwa 1000hm. Die Wadenkneifer in Engter ist nicht schlecht, da kann man schon auf 80km und über 1000hm kommen. 



pollux8 schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch den Veranstalter Dirk mal angepeilt,ob er auch am Start ist.Die offizielle Homepage steht zwar immer noch die 2009 Tour angeschlagen.Aber der Start um 7:00 in Hörstel ist eben nur was für Insider.
> wo von 20 Startern nur 4 überkommen.
> Eigentlich schade,denn das ist immer der aktrativste Marathon in unsere region gewesen.
> Die teuto tour in Bad Iburg ist im Vergleich ein Familienausflug


----------



## FRy (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Wo trifft man sich denn nun am Samstag um 7 Uhr?
Am Start von dem H Weg in hörstel, Bahnhof hörstel oder Parkplatz am nassen Dreieck ?
MfG Stefan


----------



## knee (24. August 2010)

Wir werden mit dem Zug von Laggenbeck nach Hörstel fahren und dann raus aus Hörstel dorthin wo man auf den H-Weg trifft (zw Hö und Bevergern).

VG Ralf



FRy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wo trifft man sich denn nun am Samstag um 7 Uhr?
> Am Start von dem H Weg in hörstel, Bahnhof hörstel oder Parkplatz am nassen Dreieck ?
> MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knee (27. August 2010)

Also ob das was wird morgen ... 

Wer will denn trotz Regen starten?  

/Ralf



knee schrieb:


> Wir werden mit dem Zug von Laggenbeck nach Hörstel fahren und dann raus aus Hörstel dorthin wo man auf den H-Weg trifft (zw Hö und Bevergern).
> 
> VG Ralf


----------



## FRy (27. August 2010)

Also wir sind bei der Schlammschlacht dabei


----------



## knee (27. August 2010)

FRy schrieb:


> Also wir sind bei der Schlammschlacht dabei



Hab gerade gesehen, dass die Bahn Richtung Rheine wegen Überschwemmung nur teilweise fährt. Falls die morgen früh ausfällt, fahren wir direkt Richtung Brochterbeck und verzichten auf die ersten Meter


----------



## FRy (27. August 2010)

Ok!
Du hast post


----------



## willie (21. September 2010)

Hallo!

Wo ich hier gerade ein Garmin sehe und etwas von Wadenkneifer und Teutotour lese. Ich suche seit einiger Zeit GPS Daten zu den beiden Touren? Hat velleicht jemand Daten für den Wadenkneifer oder die Teutotour?

Gruß
Willie


----------



## boing (21. September 2010)

willie schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wo ich hier gerade ein Garmin sehe und etwas von Wadenkneifer und Teutotour lese. Ich suche seit einiger Zeit GPS Daten zu den beiden Touren?



Tja, beide Touren sehen eigentlich jedes Jahr anders aus, mitunter sogar komplett anders. Den Wadenkneifer diesen Jahres (die mittlere Runde) habe ich aufgezeichnet, ebenso die diesjährige TeutoTour.

Grüße


----------

